# amoryn



## nu shoez (Dec 13, 2006)

has anyone tried amoryn for depression?? and if so, what were your experiences with it??....cause i have seredyn and it works really well for social anxiety, so i'm using that in conjunction with amoryn, but it's only my 3rd day with amoryn and of course i haven't felt anything yet since it needs the time to absorb...so yeah...anyone??


----------



## heartcrysc (Jul 18, 2008)

I didn't use Amoryn for depression, but I used it as a way of helping me get to sleep. It worked great for about 2 weeks, and after that I could get no results from it. I think my system got used to it. I don't plan to buy anymore, but I'm currently using another supplement for sleep and plan to go back to it just to see if it will work again in another couple of weeks. The Seredyn works great for me too, and I plan to continue it, but I only use it as I feel I really need it.


----------



## nu shoez (Dec 13, 2006)

so it's been a month since i started this, and i think i'm starting to feel better....a lot less anxiety, and i don't feel the impending sense of doom i normally feel...the bottle says it might be another month before i can feel the FULL effectiveness of this product, so i'll update again in another month or so....has anyone else tried this?


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2008)

are you taking any other medications with the seredyn?


----------



## nu shoez (Dec 13, 2006)

nope...just that and amoryn..


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2008)

how long did it take the seredyn to work? How long have you been taking it?


----------



## nu shoez (Dec 13, 2006)

it worked like pretty much right away....and i've been taking it since march...it's really the best thing ever for me. i'm not sure how it compares to prescription meds though cause i've never been down that road, but i feel sooooo normal when i take it. i can walk through any crowded stores/malls and not feel panicky


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

nu shoez said:


> it worked like pretty much right away....and i've been taking it since march...it's really the best thing ever for me. i'm not sure how it compares to prescription meds though cause i've never been down that road, but i feel sooooo normal when i take it. i can walk through any crowded stores/malls and not feel panicky


I also must vouch for Amoryn. If you look at the ingredients, it's nothing too too special BUT, I have tried the ingredients from OTHER manufactures separately and they DO NOT work. I guess it's somehow related to the purity of the ingredients?

Amoryn actually gives me the same happy "buzz" as Wellbutrin, so I know it's working. And also, like wellbutrin it helps a little with sex drive.  Plus Amoryn tends to give me LESS insomnia. I'm pretty cynical and know there's a bunch of crap out there, and this is one of the FEW things I would recommend. (Nature's Answer Passion Flower, and Sleep Rx--kinda) would be the others. In fact the sister-drug Sereydn from the same company, I CANNOT give thumbs up to. Maybe because I am impatient and I dont feel anything right away, so I give up I dunno. I mean its not bad, but I have not had too great results from Seryden. I think Ill give it another shot though.

Lately I have been I guess "resistant" to antidepressants so I take a couple extra....sometimes 4-5 amoryn....but 2 used to do the trick. Or sometimes I take 150mg Wellbutrin and 2 of these. Also, I'm one of the strange/lucky? ones....both wellbutrin and amoryn work FAST...within 30-60 minutes. Oh and I been taking amoryn on and off for a long time now, so I have experience with it.


----------

